# Diamond string silencer replacement



## Mboz05 (Jan 20, 2008)

l found it easier to just put on a different type of silencer. such as sims string leech. that is what I have used and they are easier to put on and work just fine.


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

You can just tear/cut the rest off. The factory ones SUCK! put on a set of LimbSaver leeches or BowJax. These you would have to press to put in.

The 'ol stand-by rubber spider-leg style still work too. no press needed.

Search for BowMaster Bow press. these are awesome in a pinch or for light duty bow work. (like string silencers)

BTW, I just did away with the string silencers and went with a STS type string tamer.


----------



## pasteve1976 (May 29, 2008)

*String silencer*

I have an 08 Black Ice and I Got rid of my factory string leaches and installed a STS system and the bow is quiet and no speed robbing string leaches is a good thing!!:thumbs_up


----------



## dla (Feb 18, 2009)

My 2009 Diamond Stud comes stock with an STS. But as the stock string silencers flew apart, the bow noise increased noticeably.


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

BowJax makes string silencers that you can install without pressing your bow. They are slit on one side and wrap around the string. You then use very small zip ties to secure them in place. If you interested PM me...I think I have a set of 4 that I won't be using that I could sell you for a good price.


----------

